# Tomac's 1994 race bike



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

A friend of mine owns a repair shop in Seattle and look what was brought in.
John Tomac's 1994-95 Race bike. Owner even has his skinsuit from 94.
I thought this was cool.
Going to the shop tomorrow so I will get more info then.
Until then, enjoy.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Be interested to see where this goes...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Be interested to see where this goes...


And that means?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Isn't it the russian ti Raleigh? A budget ti Raleigh. Tomac rode it in (1 or 2) small races to promote the concept but that was that.
Brakes look like dia compe 987.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Surely would have been on Tioga tires vs. Conti


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> Surely would have been on Tioga tires vs. Conti


Current owner could have changed them?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That is pretty cool. Looking forward to more pics after your visit.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy probably just wants to try on the skinsuit


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

LARRYJO said:


> Owner even has his skinsuit from 94.


Vintage race jersey? = cool
Arcticle of clothing containing a used chamois? = bordering on fettish!


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

So the bike belongs to the old owner of Pearl Izumi.
It have been cleaned and put back together.
I am going to the shop tomorrow and will take a bunch of photos.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!  This is what keeps me anchored here. All the drama aside, I love this stuff!

Thanks for posting, Lawrence, and I cannot wait to see more pics and hear what the owner has to say about its history.

That is such a cool bike.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

GrayJay said:


> Vintage race jersey? = cool
> Arcticle of clothing containing a used chamois? = bordering on fettish!


EWWWWWWWWwwww You said it first your it no tap backs!!!! 

And I bet if it was Mathis, fertado, ruthie etc, you would wear it for a hat.

Sorry GOB.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jimbowho said:


> EWWWWWWWWwwww You said it first your it no tap backs!!!!
> 
> And I bet if it was Mathis, fertado, ruthie etc, you would wear it for a hat.
> 
> Sorry GOB.


Nooooo problem. I've always wondered who bought all the Yeti skinsuits I see on ebay. :skep:


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Jim Carrie voice------Alllllrightythen.

I'm a new gripshift convert, nice to see the champs bike with those. And surprising no Linear pull brakes, or V's


----------



## flowboard (Oct 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Great ... 

Now there's another bike I have to add to the collection ...: :madman:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool bike, even if it is budget Russian Ti.

Was this before JT was riding a Showa-made Tioga fork? I guess this one is a Rock Shox-made Pearl Izumi fork.

Thanks for sharing, and yes- more photos please.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LARRYJO said:


> So the bike belongs to the old owner of Pearl Izumi.
> It have been cleaned and put back together.
> I am going to the shop tomorrow and will take a bunch of photos.


 i like the fact this is not about ebay..


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i like the fact this is not about ebay..


What do you think that bike would sell for on eBay?

(just wanted to ruin the thread)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> What do you think that bike would sell for on eBay?
> 
> (just wanted to ruin the thread)


LOL. DEpends on how much info the seller can collect on vintage forums.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

FOr comparison. here is another '94 Tomac bike photo; 
Tomac 1994 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The recycled MIG bike in this thread has date of 4-94 scratched on it. The linked bike appears to be a different frame, either Al or Crabon frame tubes and has the tioga fork so perhaps was from later in the year after, after the forks became available? 
Pearl Izumi was a clothing sponsor of his team at the time, they probably initially were using the re-labeled rockshox even if RS was not a sponsor, thus the re-labeling and switch to tioga fork later.

Note that V-brakes did not start to appear until around 95-96, canti's would be correct for a '94.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

GrayJay said:


> FOr comparison. here is another '94 Tomac bike photo;
> Tomac 1994 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> The recycled MIG bike in this thread has date of 4-94 scratched on it. The linked bike appears to be a different frame, either Al or Crabon frame tubes and has the tioga fork so perhaps was from later in the year after, after the forks became available?
> ...


Rumpfy, ameybrook and others will certainly add more to this but the bike in your linked photo is the Litespeed Ti/Easton C9 Carbon tubed Raleigh he rode in most of his races.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Someone show me a picture of Tomac racing a bike with V-brakes.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Someone show me a picture of Tomac racing a bike with V-brakes.


About the time that Vs were coming in Tomes was using Magura hydraulic rim brakes.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

as to be expected for a thread like this...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

oh that didn't work!

John Tomac In Australia - YouTube


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool,
Never saw that before. From what I can see, it looks like the same frame - but pretty tough to be sure on small screen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, haven't seen that clip in a while.

1:08 in. Thats why Tomac is fun to watch ride. Huge difference in how that section is approached vs the kids following him.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah it was in the oz mags, it was the same russian ti frame, i was all dissapionted because he didn't ride the ti/carbon wonder bike, guess we aussies wern't worth it... either way nice bike


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

mik_git said:


> oh that didn't work!
> 
> John Tomac In Australia - YouTube


I tried to shred the stairs at the Opera House once and security booted me and my beloved GT LTS off the premises.

What's Tomac got that I don't got?

I mean, aside from talent, fame, skill, ability, a work ethic and more ability?

Grumps


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

A channel 9 tv crew...


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice piece of history if it turns out to be one of his old race bikes.

I fail to see why people are picking holes in it having V Brakes on or different tyres. The last time I checked both items were easily removable and mostly up to the current rider as to what to use. Or did these people personally check every bike he ever threw a leg over


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah, haven't seen that clip in a while.
> 
> 1:08 in. Thats why Tomac is fun to watch ride. Huge difference in how that section is approached vs the kids following him.


That's why when I wasn't getting beaten (OK, crushed) by him I was watching him on the sidelines at every point I could run to on every course I could get to.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rick Draper said:


> Nice piece of history if it turns out to be one of his old race bikes.
> I fail to see why people are picking holes in it having V Brakes on or different tyres. The last time I checked both items were easily removable and mostly up to the current rider as to what to use. Or did these people personally check every bike he ever threw a leg over


True to everything you said above. However....generally speaking (though I think most would agree)....historically significant bikes should be left as such or returned to their period correct livery. An actual bike raced by Tomac, even dumpy Russian Ti2000, is still something outside run of the mill bikes. No one is saying it can't all be corrected, we just like discussing whats out of place on it. Its what we do.



CCMDoc said:


> That's why when I wasn't getting beaten (OK, crushed) by him I was watching him on the sidelines at every point I could run to on every course I could get to.


Fun riding style to emulate.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

mik_git said:


> A channel 9 tv crew...


Good point.

Grumps


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Rick Draper said:


> Nice piece of history if it turns out to be one of his old race bikes.
> 
> I fail to see why people are picking holes in it having V Brakes on or different tyres. The last time I checked both items were easily removable and mostly up to the current rider as to what to use. Or did these people personally check every bike he ever threw a leg over


Nobody's picking holes "jeepers". Back then I switched to V's and was amazed how good the brakes improved. My memory was around 92-93 when I switched. Guess I got that wrong! I was simply again surprised T was on canti's. But I have been corrected ok?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Any more info or photos of this bike?


----------



## unimogreg (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey kids-

I'm Greg, I own the shop where the bike is parked...and I'm about to own the bike soon, too! The guy that originally owned it knew I wanted it, so he said he would trade for some bike repair labor...a lot of labor, ha ha ha (three overhauls, three tune ups and a coaster brake hub rebuild). But I have labor for days and not a ton of cash, so that works for me!

Btw, I don't have the skinsuit, the guy who owned Pearl Izumi (original owner) said he could make me a replica of the suit. I might take him up on it in the future, in my size, to wear at local enduros for fun.

I'll post some more pics soon; any requests? The pictures Lawrence posted are from my facebook page, but I don't have enough posts yet to link to the album. Booo.

You can search for Gregory Sinclair Mackenzie, check my photo albums and you should be able to find the set.

Cheers!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Clean it up and let's see some pics! Yammer a bit and you'll have 10 in a jiff.

Congrats on your pick up!

Ps get the skinsuit....NOW.


----------



## Big-Chuck (Sep 23, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Ah, haven't seen that clip in a while.
> 
> 1:08 in. Thats why Tomac is fun to watch ride. Huge difference in how that section is approached vs the kids following him.


I read this on Facebook when this clip was circulating a few months back.

_Lol, "The best of our junior bikers" I'm pretty sure I was just there for the numbers. Was wondering why I had the yellow helmet (have never owned one) but I had to wear a Bell so they gave me one to wear._


----------



## unimogreg (Mar 11, 2009)

Anybody home? Let's see if this works... here's a link to my Tomac album on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/gregory.mackenzie/media_set?set=a.10151139318773476.469274.604373475&type=3


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I think if you can find a copy, there woudl be a pic in Australian mountain bike magazine from the time (whenever the australian nationals were then (ie that vid I posted), I seem to remember there wasn't much but a real long shot of him doing a long straight downhill shute... but my memory is hazy and coudl be wrong...


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I had one of those russian ti raliegh frames. It took me a about 6 months to break the frame. a clean break at the drive side chainstay to bottom bracket weld. that tubing was paper thin.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

just read my own post, I'm not trying to badmouth the bike, i liked the bike while i had it and certainly like the OP's bike.


----------

